
Right Click - severine
https://xkcd.com/1975/
======
leetbulb
Reminds me of "operating systems" I developed when I was a kid using
Macromedia Studio.

~~~
ashleyn
I did the same with Lotus Freelance! And later qbasic...

~~~
leetbulb
Good ol' days :D

------
pronoiac
You should explore this! But if you'd like spoilers or a guide:
[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1975](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1975)

~~~
solarkraft
Thanks. Last time I saw this on FF on Linux I right-clicked, saved, viewed it,
saw the same thing and wondered what it's about.

~~~
majewsky
> FF on Linux

You should add that you probably have NoScript or something like that. It
works fine on my FF on Linux because I allow (first-party) JS.

------
thisacctforreal
Off-topic, but does anyone feel that his last what-if is eternally shaming the
asker?

~~~
terminado
The electrofishing for whales question? I think it's just a loaded topic.

It's hard to avoid prefacing a question like that as a matter of scientific
interest, without including a disclaimer that thinking about harming whales is
kind of terrible.

Electrocuting whales is something a super villain might try, so you kind of
have to play into that aspect of the premise. Figure it's an otherwise
regrettable question he didn't want to just shy away from.

------
greggman
I followed the instructions on the bottom "just save a copy of the image" by
long pressing the image on my phone. Saved a copy. Nothing happened.

guess it's desktop only

~~~
Boulth
Nope, I used Firefox for Android and long press works as right click in this
case.

------
dawnerd
The constant strobing from the song has caused my monitor to continue to
strobe even though the window is long closed. Weird. Must be a slight burn in
or something.

------
comex
I was hoping the whole thing would be SVG based, so that you actually could
save a copy of the image and view it locally.

------
rywebb
What are people's favorite right-click paths? I followed several that seemed
boring and then gave up.

~~~
jboles
As an Easter egg in a program I once wrote I added a ‘silly menu’ that
programmatically took a string of words, split by space, and generated an
array of menu items each parented to the previous word’s. Then in the program
code I had it generate the menu cascade from what was basically a paragraph of
text. You would mouse through a paragraph worth of pop up menus zigzagging
back and forth across the screen to finally get to the last one, which simply
opened a message box with “Congratulations! You are now a certified
mouseketeer.” Kinda lame but this post reminded me of it.

------
volgo
I clicked and dragged the image to my desktop. Did I do something wrong?

~~~
nicky0
Ha

------
severine
Three chuckles in three minutes, another instant classic!

------
dingo_bat
I right clicked immediately and:
[https://imgur.com/g4pNzbU](https://imgur.com/g4pNzbU)

Looks like the js hadn't loaded!

~~~
agumonkey
or maybe it did

------
jasonkostempski
xkcd is now the first site I've allowed pop-ups on in over 10 years. Last one
was Hotmail.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Kind of fail, when JavaScript is disabled in browser.

------
dmix
I started a "song" and I couldn't get it to stop via File -> Close, or
Shutdown, or any other option. By then I lost interest and just closed the tab
before I could explore more. Too bad.

~~~
spc476
You could have reloaded the page. That worked for me.

~~~
dmix
Note:

> By then I lost interest

An extended futile search for a way to make music stop in a browser doesn't do
much to keep ones interest in a novelty web comic...

~~~
lparry
You must be fun at parties!

~~~
dmix
Songs playing in web browsers with no way to stop them, sounds like fun!

